

Ask HN: Anyone has rejected job offer from Google,Facebook,Apple,Amazon?Why? - skkbits

I am wondering what could be possible reasons to reject job offers from these tech giants ?  Anyone did so ? Why did you reject the offer ?
======
mindcrime
An actual offer? No, but I never let things get that far. But I have turned
down solicitations from Apple, Google, Microsoft and Amazon (never heard
anything from Facebook though).

Why? Well multiple reasons. For Amazon (and to some extent, Microsoft) - I
don't want to live in the Pacific Northwest. Nothing against the area, it
looks beautiful, but I live for warm weather.

For Microsoft, in addition to location, I'm an Open Source ideologue, consider
Microsoft to the The Evil Empire, and want nothing to do with them.

For Apple, they're another Evil Empire pitching closed-source, locked-down,
proprietary products that I want nothing to do with.

For Google, it was much simpler: By the time I heard from them, I was well
into starting Fogbeam Labs, and that's my focus right now. I still work a
"regular job" during the day, but my overriding passion is to get this company
off the ground and make a go of it. I don't see going to work for Google as
compatible with that. Plus, GOOG seem (from my outsider's perspective) a bit
too big and bureaucratic for my tastes at this point. I'm more of a small
company person, unless it's the company I'm running.

OTOH, myself and one of our other co-founders were talking a few days ago, and
we commented that we'd consider an "acquihire" scenario from somebody like
Google. So that's one way I might wind up at Google or some other $BIGCORP.

~~~
skkbits
thanks.

